# New 100g Tank Setup Pictures! I give all credit to Pieter!



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, after months of waiting on my new tank, it finally came in!!! Pieter came over to help me set it up; I let him know my original ideas of how I want it setup; it was going to have a nice white sand foreground, high-ground hill in the back corner, rock border between the fluorite and sand, etc; and then Pieter immediately vetoed all my ideas and said "let's do this the Belgium way... you American's don't know the true meaning of Aquascaping... I will show you how to do it." I have to say it ended up looking excellent!

So, some pictures:

Here is the before shot:









Shots of it now... again, all credit goes to Pieter and his Belgiuminian ideas 




































ok... so the truth of the story...

We figured out the true meaning of the phrase "Don't count your chickens until they hatch."

Pieter showed up about 12:30pm today, we immediately began tearing apart the old setup in *expectations* of having a brand new *in ready-to-go* shape tank waiting for me in Denton (ordered online from glasscages.com). So... We spent about 2 hours pulling all the fish and shrimp out (proved to be extremely difficult), siphon out the water, pulling out driftwood, making a huge mess, etc, etc.

Drove to Denton; packed in the tank to my car; and then listened as the staff person said, "Don't fill the tank for 3-4 weeks with water. It needs time for the silicone to dry." That is information that could have been useful about 3 hours ago.

So, this temporary setup will have to do for another month.

To top that off, did you know SAE's can jump extremely high (i.e. at least 1 foot into the air with hardly-to-none starting room)? 3 died in order for me to gain this knowledge


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*Pieter's Creativity*

Pieter's creativity leave me speechless, I never thought to use tupperware in the aquarium!

Bummer about the lack of communication on your new tank. Seems like a little heads up about curing times would be useful in their confirmation e-mail. 

Looking forward to pictures in January of the new setup.

Happy Holidays,
Tammy


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

hee hee cliff.
i have to laugh a bit as that is very much something i would do. 
kris


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the current setup is interesting and will allow for lots of plants for the next setup when the tank's ready. 

Do you use the current tank for a paludarium? It's seems so tall.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

You should see how high Silver sharks can jump.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I just like the word Belgiuminium. SAE's and silver sharks have nothing on silver hatchetfish. They can jump out, hover around the room for a few minuets, watch some TV, get a snack, and then return to the tank. I had one land on a desk once that was about 4 feet away from the tank. I put it back in and it was fine..... at least until he did it again when I wasn't looking.

I kind of like your story. Reminds me of a bed I bought once that wouldn't fit up the stairs of the apartment. My wife still thinks it's funny to tell the story.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

david lim said:


> I think the current setup is interesting and will allow for lots of plants for the next setup when the tank's ready.
> 
> Do you use the current tank for a paludarium? It's seems so tall.


my original plan (2+ years ago when I bought it) was to use it as a Paldarium, but never got around to building a good land portion. I ended up not liking Acrylic so just went with the new tank that is all glass.

If you want a 110g Paludarium let me know  Have one for sale now!

30"x28"x30"

I will post some pics of my new setup (set it up lastnight) in a couple days. Cloudy as heck right now!


----------

